# So the pips trys to scare me into submission



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

It's gonna take way more then this budy  This was nothing more then a failed attempt on my life. You barely scracthed the paint on bomb shelter... I must say though, such a valaint attempt will not go unpunished!!!:brick: Round 2 will be your demise!!! This ends in 2!!!!!

OOC: Seriously man this was a fantastic hit!!! I have never had a Tat. have a 5er of reds in my humi but have yet to try and the brown and white I have been meaning to get so I could try those also. I was actually really hoping I would luck out and get a firecracker from ya too  That Don Lino afri. and the Saint L. serie G I have been wanting to try for a very long time also. So much in this bomb I have never tried but been curious about for so long. Thanks a TON!!!! Some good smoking nights ahead for me!!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Sweet, nice grab Greg!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

You must have one hell of a retalliation in store. Nice hit


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> You must have one hell of a retalliation in store. Nice hit


Just wait...it is gonna be crazy!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Enjoy Lok....and I know you are currently nursing your injuries but trying to remain tough.....its ok...everyone hurts! LOL 

And Yes ROUND 2 WILL be the END cause there is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING you can do once my second bomb hits.....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Honestly, I don't know if you will be willing to part with enough stuff to be declared the victor. I am stepping up to the plate on this one and swinging for the fences. I am either hitting a grand slam or you are gonna get a strike out. This IS the final round. I am making that call right now!!! This one is gonna hurt you bad lil kid....:eeek:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Honestly, I don't know if you will be willing to part with enough stuff to be declared the victor. I am stepping up to the plate on this one and swinging for the fences. I am either hitting a grand slam or you are gonna get a strike out. This IS the final round. I am making that call right now!!! This one is gonna hurt you bad lil kid....:eeek:


You make your call my friend...and I hope it's not to CI!! LOLOLOL As I said....go ahead and recover from my BLAST and then come back and speak to me.....but there is NOTHING you can do that will make me surrender since my next hit have the entire CL board tremble!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Go get em PiPs!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You make your call my friend...and I hope it's not to CI!! LOLOLOL As I said....go ahead and recover from my BLAST and then come back and speak to me.....but there is NOTHING you can do that will make me surrender since my next hit have the entire CL board tremble!


I think you have underestimated me!!!  YOU ARE GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Jesus, this is serious.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

<YAWN> Let me know when there's pictures... <YAWN AGAIN>

HAH!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

haha this is crazy, but lovin it!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

John51277 said:


> Go get em PiPs!!!!


That was one helluva strike alright! Nice hit PipS, nice hit indeed!

CD

P.S. Johnny, love your sig 

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> <YAWN> Let me know when there's pictures... <YAWN AGAIN>
> 
> HAH!


Pics above Papa....get your glasses on...HAHAHA


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Pics above Papa....get your glasses on...HAHAHA


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Pics above Papa....get your glasses on...HAHAHA


You misunder stand of my. The language not gooda so much. I ment NEW pics of what HOT AIR is sent for Round 2 from Lok. Pics below or above Squid alreddie CAN SEE. Piece Of Pie!

<G>


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL!!! how much you wanna bet that scan before delivery sticker was put on cause Mario wrote "Lights Out!" on the box!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, totally devastating.
How do you strike back against that?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> You misunder stand of my. The language not gooda so much. I ment NEW pics of what HOT AIR is sent for Round 2 from Lok. Pics below or above Squid alreddie CAN SEE. Piece Of Pie!
> 
> <G>


HAHAHAHHAHAH Squiddy! Priceless!! LOL


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAH Squiddy! Priceless!! LOL


Well, *somebody* around here has to continually inject some snide little snipes and japes into the mix; and it seems nobody can step into Squid's shoes in this one regard anyway... <G> What would y'all do without me? HAH!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> LOL!!! how much you wanna bet that scan before delivery sticker was put on cause Mario wrote "Lights Out!" on the box!


LOL!! You're probably right!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Well, *somebody* around here has to continually inject some snide little snipes and japes into the mix; and it seems nobody can step into Squid's shoes in this one regard anyway... <G> What would y'all do without me? HAH!


I'm not trying to hurt anyones feelings.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I'm not trying to hurt anyones feelings.


Aww... Go ahead; try... Think you can make it as a CigarLive Smack-Talker? <G> Just remember: "Once You Talk Smack, You Can Never Go Back"!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome hit and I love and the talking abck and forth! Can't wait to see round #2.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man...that's a crazy hit! I can't wait to see how Lok tops this one. Sounds like MP has some Habanos in store for Rd. 2. I can't wait for the devastation!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Well, *somebody* around here has to continually inject some snide little snipes and japes into the mix; and it seems nobody can step into Squid's shoes in this one regard anyway... <G> What would y'all do without me? HAH!


:lol:...ain't that the truth! Squid is the closest thing we have to an OFG on CL. But, Squid does all his OFG commenting in a humorous way.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> :lol:...ain't that the truth! Squid is the closest thing we have to an OFG on CL. But, Squid does all his OFG commenting in a humorous way.


I understand that in Canada they speak a slightly different version of English than in Texas, but the acronym should read F.O.G. so you can pronounce it as a word... <G>


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Wow, totally devastating.
> How do you strike back against that?


I am gonna make that look like a 5 pack of swisher sweets my friend...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I understand that in Canada they speak a slightly different version of English than in Texas, but the acronym should read F.O.G. so you can pronounce it as a word... <G>


:lol:...looks like I had one too many beer when I typed that up last night! My fingers must have been drunk too.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I am gonna make that look like a 5 pack of swisher sweets my friend...


LOL...now this should be good! I really dont think you have enough in your collection...unless you just want to hand over all the recent Olivas you purchased! HAHAHA


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I am gonna make that look like a 5 pack of swisher sweets my friend...


DAMN! That is trash talk right there my friend!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> DAMN! That is trash talk right there my friend!


That is the only thing he can do at the moment after being SLAPPED and laying in a hospital bed. But I assure you....the man WILL NOT be speaking after Round 2. This is a warm up to test his strength and balls! LOL


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pips....the more you talk the bigger bomb I build... I seriously can't wait till this one goes off!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

cmonnnnn LoK......the doctor said you should stay off the computer for a while! HA! And send your phillies to someone else! HAHAHA!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> cmonnnnn LoK......the doctor said you should stay off the computer for a while! HA! And send your phillies to someone else! HAHAHA!


He's probably got a dozen little boxes of those Happy Hour filter-tip "flavoured seegars" to send ya... HAH!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man once this one goes off I will finally get some respect round here!!!! MARK MY WORDS!!! Pips is gonna have to send a coolerdoor to win this one!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> He's probably got a dozen little boxes of those Happy Hour filter-tip "*flavoured* seegars" to send ya... HAH!


Hey Squid, you spelled flavour with a "u"...good for you! I knew my Canuckiness would rub off on you sooner or later!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> Hey Squid, you spelled flavour with a "u"...good for you! I knew my Canuckiness would rub off on you sooner or later!!


I've been using that spelling for years; actually all the way back to high school in the late 1960's...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I've been using that spelling for years; actually all the way back to high school in the late 1960's...


Very nice! See there's a little Canadian in all of us...except for my girlfriend. There's a big Canadian up in her if you know what I'm saying!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Man once this one goes off I will finally get some respect round here!!!! MARK MY WORDS!!! Pips is gonna have to send a coolerdoor to win this one!!!


One made from a lunch cooler LOL


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> One made from a lunch cooler LOL


A Sesamie Street lunch cooler at that...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> A Sesamie Street lunch cooler at that...


HAW! LOL

I must commend Lok though....he really, honestly believes in himself.

He must repeat this over and over in his head.... "I am smart enough, I have 25 cigars, and darn-gonet, why dont the CL members believe in me????" HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAW! LOL
> 
> I must commend Lok though....he really, honestly believes in himself.
> 
> He must repeat this over and over in his head.... "I am smart enough, I have 25 cigars, and darn-gonet, why dont the CL members believe in me????" HAHAHAHAHAH


Classic, I like that Mario, nice one!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAW! LOL
> 
> I must commend Lok though....he really, honestly believes in himself.
> 
> He must repeat this over and over in his head.... "I am smart enough, I have 25 cigars, and darn-gonet, why dont the CL members believe in me????" HAHAHAHAHAH


*
Crucial!*


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mario it is just too bad that will never actually get to see the bomb, CAUSE YOU'LL BE DEAD! No hidding down a pipe or getting a super dupa mushroom powerup. King Koopa is gonna stomp your lil NY, wannabe plumber ass out! It is amazing how cocky you are when you have never seen my collection. I have atleast twice as many phillies blunts as you guys say I do!!!! :errrr:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAW! LOL
> 
> I must commend Lok though....he really, honestly believes in himself.
> 
> He must repeat this over and over in his head.... "I am smart enough, I have 25 cigars, and darn-gonet, why dont the CL members believe in me????" HAHAHAHAHAH


Just one little teeny tiny thing here... You do *not* have permission to use the word "HAW!" as it is a registered copyright belonging exclusively to Squid... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Just one little teeny tiny thing here... You do *not* have permission to use the word "HAW!" as it is a registered copyright belonging exclusively to Squid... <G>


Ok let me repharase that Squiddy.... HAWW!  HAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Mario it is just too bad that will never actually get to see the bomb, CAUSE YOU'LL BE DEAD! No hidding down a pipe or getting a super dupa mushroom powerup. King Koopa is gonna stomp your lil NY, wannabe plumber ass out! It is amazing how cocky you are when you have never seen my collection. I have atleast twice as many phillies blunts as you guys say I do!!!! :errrr:


I love the velvet wrapper on those phillies!! HAHAHAHAH

cmonnnnn LoK...ya know some little dude in a small town outside of Chicago, Illinois cant go One on One with the Great One from NY!!! You probably even have a hard time finding DEEP DISH pizza in your town, nevermind good cigars!! HAHAHA!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

LMAO...looks like Lok might give you an a$$hat...that's when the "Boom" blows yer a$$ clean up to yer head!

BTW: outstanding hit there PiPs. Makes me proud to live in the same state with ya :~)


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice hit, but he's not down yet!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I love the velvet wrapper on those phillies!! HAHAHAHAH
> 
> cmonnnnn LoK...ya know some little dude in a small town outside of Chicago, Illinois cant go One on One with the Great One from NY!!! You probably even have a hard time finding DEEP DISH pizza in your town, nevermind good cigars!! HAHAHA!


Thats funny! But doesn't Chicago have good Deep Dish? Hell I don't know. Mybe for round two y'all should make a bet. Let the members here vote on the pics for a winner, and the loser if Lok has to send you hot dogs from Chicago, and if you lose you have to send him pizza from NY. But y'all would have to send the bombs at each other the same time so no cheating!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> *Thats funny! But doesn't Chicago have good Deep Dish? *Hell I don't know. Mybe for round two y'all should make a bet. Let the members here vote on the pics for a winner, and the loser if Lok has to send you hot dogs from Chicago, and if you lose you have to send him pizza from NY. But y'all would have to send the bombs at each other the same time so no cheating!


Yes..that's the whole point...they are known for Deep Dish! Cmon Tex!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Dude I'm in Texas, I go to freaking Pizzaz Hut! But if you want some good Tex-Mex come on down LOL


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I love the velvet wrapper on those phillies!! HAHAHAHAH
> 
> cmonnnnn LoK...ya know some little dude in a small town outside of Chicago, Illinois cant go One on One with the Great One from NY!!! You probably even have a hard time finding DEEP DISH pizza in your town, nevermind good cigars!! HAHAHA!


Whats pizza? I do know I can get good cigars though, the jewel/osco just had a sale on 5 packs of white eagles, phillies, and back woods ( hmmmmm sweet and aromatic)!!!! I stocked up so I could hit pips real hard like!!!!:huh_oh:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn dude...thats a big enchalada. enjoy those


----------

